

Infrastructure as Competitive Advantage - bootload
http://ma.tt/2008/05/infrastructure-as-competitive-advantage/

======
maryrosecook
Matt says built a great product first, scale second.

It is true that people will put up with horrendous site performance if they
really need what the site provides. And MySpace and Twitter are good examples.
However, I think that only a certain class of sites can rely on this user
behaviour: ones that involve a social contract.

If I can't retrieve a message on MySpace for a few hours because the site is
down, or if I can't get to Twitter all day, I don't keep persisting because I
_need_ that message or those @reply tweets. I do it because I don't want to
appear rude and I don't want to be out of the loop. The people I know on
MySpace and Twitter are real people, not just internet people. Thus, if I
don't reply, it hurts my social relationships.

------
ken
Sounds vaguely similar to: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=71871>

